# Best site for screensavers



## jdkellar (Jul 6, 2011)

I just want to point out that while the thread on here with the posted screensavers is excellent, it does take some time to trawl through. Looking around on the web I found http://ebookscreensavers.com/ to be the best site that is dedicated to hosting these images. The main advantage it has over the thread is the rating system, allowing you to easily find some of the best screensavers. I think many of them came from this site, and they give a shoutout to kboards.com on their homepage. Happy hacking!


----------

